# Need Advice and encouragement for a Natural Birth



## Guppy051708

Hi girls! My goal is a natural birth no drugs, not even G&A (they dont offer it here in the States anyways lol). DH and i have taken Bradley classes and so i know that i can get through this (we are the last in our class to deliver, and thus far all 6 couples had a 100% natural child birth) so i know i can do it. I trust my body and i truly believe that God will give me the strength i need. We are also water birth hopefuls (will be delivering in birth center that is within a hospital). Anyways, im 38 weeks and could go any day. The closer it gets the more excited i get, but with that i feel as if everyone makes it out like its not possible to give birth without the drugs and that im being naive since im a first timer and all that jazz. I really do put trust in my body, but after seeing many BnB friends give birth and hearing that they got the epidural at 7-8CMs im starting to doubt myself. What if i get to transition and give up? I just want to do this and achieve this because it IS healthier for my baby and for me. (Obviously, there are circumstances in which an epi can be better for instance, a super long labor, etc.) I guess i just need reassurances and encouragement that i WILL get through it without breaking in for the drugs. Also, i could really use some advice on how to accomplish that. :flower:


----------



## Blob

I'm not planning on any drugs or G&A :hugs: I did it first time around with nothing also... its not as bad as you might think. I'm SOOO exited to go through labour again, i think being positive and not letting the pain take over. I think thats the worst thing that you can do, stay in control of your body and trust that it is doing the right thing.

However i would also say dont feel awful if things do not go your way and you do end up having to have drugs etc... :hugs: :hugs: 

You will be fantastic!!


----------



## JenStar1976

Just keep up the positive thinking - it's all mind over matter! x


----------



## spidey

It sounds like you have the right attitude!

I had a natural birth and it was really life changing! Even now when I think back to it (almost a year ago) I get such good feelings and want to go in labor again. Drug free birthing is not common here, so when people find out you did it without drugs they will be amazed.

So tips:
- If you remain positive it will really make a huge difference. Smile after each contraction and remind yourself that you're that much closer to seeing your baby!
- Relax your muscles during a contraction. It's natural to tense up, but when you relax completely (even your face, fingers and toes!) it will really help with any intense feelings. It really made a huge difference for me!
- Rest in the beginning! Don't get overly excited at the start of labor and stay up all night timing contractions that are far apart. You need to conserve your energy for the harder parts  Also during those last couple of weeks take naps during the day to always keep yourself charged up.

Of course, avoid being induced!

I know you will do well!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls! :friends:

Im feeling confident, just gotta keep those voices outta my head.

Spidey- you are so right! I only know ONE person (outside of my bradley class) that has given birth naturally! Its actually very encouraging to hear of American girls going natural! :flow: think i read somewhere that 97% of women in the US have a medicated birth...that only leaves 3% of us that go all natural! I bet it is very empowering as a women to give birth naturally, especially here in the US! No one thinks i can do it but my DH, my mom (shes had 4 natural deliveries!), and my MW. But i guess when it comes down to it, as long as i keep my mind set and my DH keeps encouraging me, i will get through it.


----------



## spidey

Natural birth is quite rare- I do believe that 97% sounds right! Simply going into labor without induction is rare too! 

So many people told me and DH that I would not beable to have her without drugs. So after I delivered her, I was on such a high that I wanted to call some of the bigger nay-sayers and say "HA, told you so!" Kira was a surprising 10 pounds too! 

It is very empowering! It was such an intense experience but I would do it all again and not change a thing. Those feel good hormones you release during labor will stick with you for months too! 

Oh, and another tip is don't read any negative birth stories or watch any of those shows on tv, like a Baby Story. The tv shows are the worst!


----------



## lozzy21

If you do want to watch some birth stories see if you can try and find a tv program from the UK called home birth diaries or babes in the wood. They are more based on natural labours.

I was shocked when watching the amerian birth programes about how many people were induced for no real reason and how many people had an epidural.


----------



## Guppy051708

lozzy21 said:


> I was shocked when watching the amerian birth programes about how many people were induced for no real reason and how many people had an epidural.

Yeah, Obstetrics here...well dont get me started! lol. There is a reason why America is #2 in ALL developed countries for fetal/maternal death and why our care is ranked at 40 in all developed countries....even tho "America has best" :wacko: 

Anyways, enough of my rant. I am PETRIFIED of inductions and a lot OBs do it for $ and convience :growlmad: (not all, but many). They say in American hospitals, 66% of the $$$$ they make are from labor & delivery...in America, giving birth is a business :dohh:


----------



## KittenKat

I know I am not over in the States but going to give you some support from this side of the pond. I have had 3 as close to natural births as possible, as long as you don't count paracetamol lol. I am not carrying my 4th and I am planning a home birth this time around.

To give you a rough run down of my natural births...

Morgan - undiagnosed breach born at 36 weeks - had local anaesthetic for episiotomy but nothing else

Mia - Normal at 38 weeks - Had some paracetamol a few hours before went to hospital for niggling pain and in the hope I could get a little more sleep as it was 5am and I had just gotten up and cleaned the top of my cooker.

Rosa - Back to back labour 40 +6 - Again tried paracetamol to help sleep and that was it.

I am keeping my fingers tightly crossed this time around goes as smoothly and I can do it just on over the counter pain relief. Now not saying it doesnt hurt, they did, but it is very much possible to deal with

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## glitterbug

I had a natural birth at home with just a TENS machine and I have to say, there is an awful lot to be said for positive mental attitude and deep breathing through contractions. I loved it!
The more stressed you are, the worse the pain, so keep it calm and relaxed and you should be fine.
At the end of the day, even if you do really need something to help the pain, you are no failure. It really depends on how your labour goes! If you've been going for hours and not getting far, and are tired etc, the chances are you will be grateful of something to help. However, I am pretty certain that it was the ability to be completely in control of what was happening to my body and being able to relax and enjoy it that made my home birth experience as lovely as it was...and it wasn't as bad as people told me it would be. 
Sorry people are making you feel negative about it. I'm sure you will be absolutely fine!! xxx


----------



## jms895

I wanted this Caine and gave in at 7cm dilated but I HONESTLY think that if no one told me how far gone I was, then I would have gone longer and coped better. I sort of lost it and thought shit I am gonna give birth it must hurt and I need something :dohh:

Read the hypnobirthing books and CD hun, it really helped for me and I hope to go more natural this time round xx


----------



## vespersonicca

Thanks for starting this thread Guppy! I've considered starting a similar thread for encouragement myself...

I'm also a fellow American (though living in Finland) and hoping for a natural water birth. Actually our due dates are only a couple days apart. I've seen you in the August babies threads for a long time although I'm not regular enough there to ever feel included.

I've gotten so frustrated with some of the flat-out discouraging comments I've received about not knowing what I'm saying since I've never been through labor. Those few who have responded in a way that makes me feel like they believe in me has been priceless. It's all I have really since there aren't any Bradley classes or hypnobirthing classes I've found... I have no formal "preparation" as you do. I hope perhaps you might be able to offer some general tips as can some others who respond to this thread.


----------



## Guppy051708

vespersonicca said:


> I hope perhaps you might be able to offer some general tips as can some others who respond to this thread.

:hi:! Thanks for your comment! (and you other ladies have been just wonderful :friends:)
Well as for tips (I know i havn't actually given birth yet) but from what i have learned, make sure you are doing abdominal breathing (and not the quick "huff" breathing.) you want as much oxygen as possible to get to the utuerus. Have you support person watch you do this breathing. He/She should see your tummy moving in and out. Also fear takes oxygen away and can actually worsen the pain and lenthen the labor, so try to listen to words of encouragement and learn as much about the birth process as possible (at least that has helped me tons!)

Hmm...try hydrotherapy! (im sure you know that tho since you want a waterbirth :dohh:) I may try the shower while on the birth ball. I hear that is wonderful! Im also bringing some items for DH to massage my body with too.

If you are not getting an IV (im trying not to, but will if i get dehydrated) make sure you drink lots of water! Bring a straw so its easier to drink out of! Keep some OJ on hand. This will help replenish vitamins and sugar levels and keep you hydrated (dont drink too much at once tho! :sick:) Snack lightly in the begining. I am bring granola bars, energy bars, peanut butter, Gatoraide, water, Go-gurt, OJ, and soup broth to maintain my energy and water levels. 

What else...do NOT go to the hospital very early (personally i am waiting until my contractions are 4 minutes apart). Being at the hospital for longer than need be automatically puts you at risk for more intervention. You are also more likely to get the drugs if you are there longer. Make sure you try and stay active when you can (walking, bouncing, whatever) and then rest when you need to rest! You will need your strength! :bodyb: Try not to lay on your back! 

When you get to transition (7-10CMs) many women start to second guess themselves. This is generally when ladies give into the drugs. Just remind yourself (or have someone remind you) that this isnt going to last long maybe 15 minutes to an hour and half. Compared to what you've already been through (im guessing) that really is no time at all. And remember it takes about a half hour for the epidural works. You could be fully dilated by the time the meds work and you just never know! you might be to the end already! 

Try NOT to give birth on your back! Squatting shortens the birth canal by 10% so that is the most effective position (though do what feels right for you!)

i will be having dim lights, low calm voices, and light inspiring music playing. My DH is going to be my backbone and I will def. be bringing my Bible for inspiration!!! 

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!! Hopefully i can remember this when its my turn! :blush:


----------



## Sophist

Good luck!

Two of my nieces recently had babies and both had unnecessary C-sections. It infuriates me the way they were treated and the things they were told.

Are you birthing in a hospital? IF so, wait as long as possible before going in. Once you are there the clock starts ticking. Good luck! It can be done and I know so many people who have said (like previous posters) that it was life changing and empowering. I know for me, I'd rather do labor/delivery than BE pregnant. It wasn't a horrible thing.


----------



## KittenKat

Breathing is deffo a good point. I know a couple of times with Rosa I kept holding my breath during contractions, was great to have OH there to just remind me I had to breathe. Every time I held it all he would do was whisper "breathe" in my ear and most of the time that was enough to remind me that I kinda needed to.

Positions are another key to how labour/birth will go, squatting, kneeling, on all fours open and shorten the passage if I remember correctly.

Must admit that with all three of mine I left going into the hospital until contractions were close together and really painful that walking or a warm compress could not sort out. All three times I have been either fully dilated or as near to as can be without actually being so, having left it so long meant no need for snacks, but having a straw to drink from will be a great help, I know I didn't have one and trying to drink from a cup held by someone else while having a contraction is very difficult.

To give my poor OH hands a break from being squeezed to pancakes I also managed to have in my bag large packing bubbles (like bubble wrap but single bubbles and about 10cm long by 3-5cm wide) I could did my nails into those things and not pop them, have heard people recommend tennis balls too

Thats probably all the advice I can offer, I have a mind like a broken sieve at the mo, but if you need anymore just shout.

To encouragement, just think to yourself, "I am built to do this so I can do this" Think being positive about it even though it may hurt like nothing ever experienced before will help, because it is true. Also the pain is truly fleeting once you hold your baby


----------



## vespersonicca

Thanks a bunch for all the responses to this thread. They have been so encouraging and helpful. I really should have tried to build an encouraging network on BnB a long time ago before I let all those discouraging comments get me angry. They never deterred me but occasionally made me feel more determined for the wrong reasons. It certainly will be very gratifying to say I did it to a select few of them though!


----------



## bathbabe

trust your body. You can do it. Its what womens bodies are for. Im not gunna lie, it does hurt. I had gas and air. It didnt get rid of the pain, just made it slightly more bareable. Next time im gunna try without gas and air. I didnt use it while pushing. It didnt help at all. And trust me, if i can do it, you certainly can! I had the intentions of using all the drugs available! TRUST IN YOUR BODY! But even if you do decide you need pain relief, you havnt failed yourself or your baby. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## MsEmski

I had a couple of paractemol, but apart from those an entirely naturalbirth. It was hard work, but so, so, so worth it! It was the single-most amazing experiences of my life. Being able to still remember each contraction, every push & the joy I felt when I met him is over-whelming. I don't think my LO would be half as alert, or doing as well had he been drugged up from his first breath.

Enjoy!


----------



## KandyKinz

I think you truly have a wonderful attitude going into it....

I also think it's important to prepare yourself for transition! Not trying to scare you but transition is a time when most if not almost all women reach the point where they just feel as though they've hit a wall and believe they can't do it anymore.... It's at the moment you have to remind yourself that transition is a very short stage of labour and that at any moment you'll be fully dilated and pushing out your baby and coming to the end of the pain.


----------



## JenStar1976

I did pregnancy Yoga and definitely think that all the relaxation and breathing techniques I learnt helped enormously with my natural home water birth. The whole time through my labour, I was remembering what my Yoga teacher taught us: "_if your jaw is relaxed, then your pelvis is relaxed_". At the end of each contraction, I consciously relaxed my jaw (you'll be surprised how much you clench it without realising - you're probably doing it right now!). I had a fabulous labour and birth and put it all down to education, preparation and self-belief (mind over matter). 

I think a lot of women are "scared" of childbirth: it's the fear that allows most women to put all their faith in the doctors (rather than themselves) thereby allowing them to take over unnecessarily. 

Just carry on as you are with your positive thinking. Not long to go now! :winkwink:x


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Good luck! I had a natural bradley birth in the hospital in the US, I thought I'd share a couple of things that surprised me. I watched all these tv shows, and was sure I would not give birth on my back, and I practiced all my different labouring poses. 

When it came down to it, I sat in the tub for my entire labour, once I hit 5cm, I didn't use any of the labouring poses. When it came time to push, I just wanted him out. I was on my back, and pushed him out in 18 min. I was so tired from transition that being on my back with my DH and my doula holding my legs felt best to me. 

During transition, it was really important to me to remember 'no drama'. No huffing and puffing or screaming. I swore twice when I had back to back contractions, but I really tried to focus on breathing through them, not thinking about how painful they were. Yeah, they hurt, but you'll get through them and have your beautiful baby. Take them one at a time, when you start watching the clock, or thinking you can't handle any more, that's when you'll give up.

Good luck, I know you can do it :) I was 11 days late, and my doctor really wanted to induce at 40w, so if you have any questions re US practices, feel free to PM me


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls!

I really hope i can remind myself to take it one contraction at a time, especially during transition! Right now i have that ready to think, but not sure if i will when im in the moment. Thank God my DH is so great! I know he will do a great job coaching me!

Today the MW said if my LO doesn't come by 41+3 she would induce. Im praying NO induction. Trying to avoid it at aLL cost. I think my body will go into labor on its own but the whole process of induction scares me FAR more than a natural birth! 

Girls, do any of you have a birth story on here that i could read? That would be very helpful :)


----------



## vespersonicca

I gotta thank Guppy again for this thread. I check it everyday and have really felt so much better from the encouraging words. I think the tip about consciously relaxing the jaw will help me a ton! I'm considering finding some organic hard candy to suck on so I can actively think of not biting it to pieces. Anyone tried that?

Guppy, hope you don't need induction. Thankfully I don't get sent to the hospital to even discuss induction until I'm 41+5. I really don't think it will take so long anymore though. I've been grouchy and achy and have such a runny nose. I've heard that it could be caused by the same hormone that softens the cervix. Still no plug though. :(


----------



## Guppy051708

vespersonicca said:


> I think the tip about consciously relaxing the jaw will help me a ton! I'm considering finding some organic hard candy to suck on so I can actively think of not biting it to pieces. Anyone tried that?

I have bought some gum and some hard candies. I hear gum is a really good idea...but i dont really understand how that works bc then your jaw would be clenched :dohh: Oh well, guess its there if i want it :thumbup:

Oh yeah, I forgot :dohh: Ive heard that sucking your thumb helps with the pain too. Im not sure why exactly, but i think it has something to do with a pressure point. 



vespersonicca said:


> Guppy, hope you don't need induction. Thankfully I don't get sent to the hospital to even discuss induction until I'm 41+5. I really don't think it will take so long anymore though. I've been grouchy and achy and have such a runny nose. I've heard that it could be caused by the same hormone that softens the cervix. Still no plug though. :(

Fx'ed neither of us will need it! I have a good feeling i'll go on my own (probably a couple days "over due") but i still think he will show on his own.

runny nose! Really?! :yipee: My nose has been running out the door since yesterday :haha: and what about a sore throat? Does that mean anything? :shrug: that just started...dang, hope its not allergies or a cold! I want a sign! :hissy: LOL


----------



## vespersonicca

Guppy051708 said:


> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> I think the tip about consciously relaxing the jaw will help me a ton! I'm considering finding some organic hard candy to suck on so I can actively think of not biting it to pieces. Anyone tried that?
> 
> I have bought some gum and some hard candies. I hear gum is a really good idea...but i dont really understand how that works bc then your jaw would be clenched :dohh: Oh well, guess its there if i want it :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> vespersonicca said:
> 
> 
> Guppy, hope you don't need induction. Thankfully I don't get sent to the hospital to even discuss induction until I'm 41+5. I really don't think it will take so long anymore though. I've been grouchy and achy and have such a runny nose. I've heard that it could be caused by the same hormone that softens the cervix. Still no plug though. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Fx'ed neither of us will need it! I have a good feeling i'll go on my own (probably a couple days "over due") but i still think he will show on his own.
> 
> runny nose! Really?! :yipee: My nose has been running out the door since yesterday :haha: and what about a sore throat? Does that mean anything? :shrug: that just started...dang, hope its not allergies or a cold! I want a sign! :hissy: LOLClick to expand...

I woke up feeling like I was coming down with a cold on Monday and got worried/scared I'd go into labor feeling that way. I had a headache, dry eyes, runny nose (which later turned into dry sinuses and has since gone back to runny) and a sore throat. 

The thing is that the sore throat never really was deep in my throat. I think it might have just been that I was breathing through my mouth only and it irritated the very back of my mouth and tonsils. I was probably sucking back snot too instead of blowing my nose like I should have... I gargled with really hot salty water and felt better. Now the runny nose is the only thing left... fingers crossed it's those hormones hard at work!


----------



## Zen_Jenn

I sucked on honey straws for quick energy during labor. By about 4cm, I could no longer eat anything, the honey was the only thing I could stomach. It also helped distract me. Here's the link to my birth story:

Jackson's birth story


----------



## JenStar1976

My birth story is in my siggy. xx


----------



## StonesWife

Thanks so much Guppy for starting this thread. And the comments have been so amazing. :hugs:

What is a TENS machine? Is it something we can get here in the states?


----------



## Guppy051708

StonesWife said:


> What is a TENS machine? Is it something we can get here in the states?

:hi: There!
As far as i know TENS machines are not offered in US hospitals/centers (i could be wrong tho, but so far most Americans have no clue what a TENS Machine is, so i figure they arn't a pain management option here...none of my sisters were offered it). But im sure if you possessed one and brought it to the hospital with you, you could use it :thumbup: 

anyways, its a small hand held machine. I believe it sticks to certain parts of your back and sends small "vibes" through the machine. I hear if you dont place the stickys in the correct place it isn't really all that effective. You are in control on how much it sends. Supposedly it is pain relief, but from what i have read it really doesn't do much once you're in active labor. 

You could try eBay, maybe :shrug: If you google TENS Machine it comes up in the "shopping" area. 

The UK girls will probably be able to answer this question better lol.


----------



## JenStar1976

A TENS machine has the potential to be your best friend during your labour!!

Here's a link to Wikipedia which describes it more acurately for you: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tens_machine

The idea is to place the pads onto your lower back in early labour and have the pulse going continuously (I would liken the sensation to lightly scratching your skin with your nails all the time). As your contractions come, you increase the strength of the pulse by using the handheld device attached. Essentially, you are masking the contraction pains with another sensation. I used mine all the way through until I got into my pool to deliver Alex (they obviously can't be used whilst you're in the water) - I don't know how I would have gone through my labour without it! It's not everyone's cup of tea, but I loved mine! x


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for sharing that Jen! 
Are there are any "side effects" or risks from using it? :shrug:
...would think about ordering one...except im due on Monday :dohh: That probably wont work! Haha :wacko:


----------



## StonesWife

Thanks girls! Just wondering what it was... 

I must say after reading all these awesome birth stories and encouragement about natural birth I'm very excited to have a natural birth!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

StonesWife said:


> I must say after reading all these awesome birth stories and encouragement about natural birth I'm very excited to have a natural birth!!!

Me too! :yipee: 
I can't wait to experience everything involved!
The only thing im more concerned about is when will it happen? :shrug:


----------



## StonesWife

Found this site... Pretty interesting...

https://www.birthingnaturally.net/cn/tool/tens.html


----------



## JenStar1976

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks for sharing that Jen!
> Are there are any "side effects" or risks from using it? :shrug:
> ...would think about ordering one...except im due on Monday :dohh: That probably wont work! Haha :wacko:

There are absolutely no side effects at all.

I'm so excited for all you all! This forum wasn't available when I decided on my home birth. I felt a little "alone" and would have loved all this advice and encouragement from the ladies here. It makes me want to go through my whole labour and birth again!!!

I'll be keeping a close eye on your updates to see how you're all getting on! :happydance: xxx


----------



## spidey

I came back to this thread to see if any babies have been born! I can't wait to read your birth story Guppy and vespersonicca (I think you're the only 2 due very soon!)  

Here is mine if you're interested...

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...baby-kiras-natural-birth-aug-14th-2009-a.html

I was 10 days late... just remember the baby will come when he or she is ready!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Spidey!
Yup, im still here. 2 days overdue. I really have no issue with being pregnant or with being overdue, but my doc wants to induce next week and i dont want to do that AT ALL :cry: 

i especially want to avoid any type of drugs. With that said if she MUST induce (which at this point she has NO medical reason to do so), then do you think asking her to break my waters would be fair (and work)? I at least want a shot at all natural :sad1:


----------



## spidey

I would be a little afraid of getting my waters broke since that puts you on a 24 hour clock (in the US) to deliver. Perhaps they might agree to let you go just a bit longer if you had a fetal stress test and sonogram done to show the baby is okay :shrug: Thats what they did at my birthing center after 1 week overdue, and then monitoring twice a week until the baby comes. Or, you could have a case of pregnancy brain and "forget" to go to your induction appointment. That might buy you an extra day! 

How many days overdue until they want to induce?


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, the first thing we will ask at our appt. tomorrow (if i dont go into labor by 8am tomorrow) is to see if she will let me go until 42 weeks (she wants to induce at 41+3, her reasoning was because "she doesn't let women go over that mark") which really pisses me off bc then thats not based off of MY care :wacko: anyways). Thats what i will do first and ask about the scans and whatnot. If thats a NO, think i'll ask for mechnical dilation (dont know if thats available or not). I know with them breaking my water that will DEF. put me on the clock, but at the same time if they induce with meds then i'll be hooked up from the start (if that makes sense). I just feel so PRESSURED to have this baby NOW bc of the talk of induction :cry: UGH! WHy can't they just let my body do what its supposed to?!


----------



## spidey

You still have time... you will most likely go into labor before 41 weeks 3 days, BUT its good to be prepared if you haven't. Mechanical dilation sounds like a good option I think, because if it doesn't work there is no harm. I hope that if you consent to lots of monitoring, the doctor should let you go to 42 weeks. If the baby is happy and healthy and your fluid levels are good, then it should be okay to wait (atleast that makes sense to me!) You have the best possible chance for a natural birth if you are allowed to start labor naturally.

Let me know how your appointment goes tomorrow! Sending good baby vibes your way!! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks sweetie :hugs:
I will def. be asking about that bc i agree with you 100%.
Will let you know what goes on when i get back in the AM.


----------



## vespersonicca

spidey said:


> I came back to this thread to see if any babies have been born! I can't wait to read your birth story Guppy and vespersonicca (I think you're the only 2 due very soon!)
> 
> Here is mine if you're interested...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...baby-kiras-natural-birth-aug-14th-2009-a.html
> 
> I was 10 days late... just remember the baby will come when he or she is ready!

Well I'm now 5 days past due date. I still have ample time until I would need to argue about induction, thankfully. Woke up feeling particularly grumpy today. Maybe it's a sign? I've had some cramping too but nothing consistent in any way at all. Grr! 

Good luck with your appointment guppy! I have my next one on Monday. It's so routine though. They check urine, weight, measurements, heart beat, etc. Not internal exam to check progress which would really interest me! (unless of course they said NO progress!)


----------



## spidey

I hope your appointment went okay Guppy!

Vespersonicca- hmmm.. might be a sign! The day I went into labor I remember being really thirsty.


----------



## Guppy051708

Appt. went well...had a little of an emotional moment when we talked of induction. But she is willing to work with me (just not too much longer than she intended). Anyways, i have a feeling that i'll go into labor before needing to be induced, but it still scares me. 

I have to get an AFI done on Monday then an ultra-sound to see how the baby is holding up. I have an appt. next Friday. I have a feeling they will send me off for an induction but we are gonna try to wait until the following Tuesday (sept. 7th) for the induction if they dont make us go. 

anyways, i have made progress :dance: im almost 50% effaced (up from 0% 3 weeks ago), im almost 2CMs dilated (up from .5-1CM dilated 3 weeks ago), cervix is soft (its been since 36 weeks tho :wacko:) and baby is stationed at -1 :dance: (he was only at -3 a couple weeks ago, so that rocks!.


----------



## spidey

woohoo!!! It's great knowing your body is preparing for birth! It sounds like your appointment went well- and if baby isn't here by next Friday, I bet if everything is okay, they really will let you wait till the week after. What doctor wants to hang out at the hospital late Friday night, LOL!


----------



## vespersonicca

I started contracting at 4pm this afternoon and they're down to 3-4 min apart! My water went at 1145pm. The midwife at the hospital says there's no line for the tub so I'm pretty excited. :) I'll stay at home as long as I can cope still...


----------



## spidey

vespersonicca- I am sooooo happy for you :happydance: I will be thinking of you all night I'm sure!!!! I'm really looking forward to hearing how everything goes :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

YAy! :happydance: im so excited for you!!!! :happydance:

I walked around the the mall for a couple hours. Prior to that i got an adjustment at the chiropractor...neither helped...except give me swollen feet :wacko:


----------



## daniellelk

reading this thread as given me load's of confidence in a natural birth :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Im still here :hissy: 1 week overdue as of midnight :wacko: 
AFI and ultra-sound tomorrow. Im refusing the induction until they give me medical reasons! On the bright side, i'll be able to see my LO :cloud9: havn't seen him since 20 weeks. Just pray that everything is fine and well so i dont have to be induced! :dust:


----------



## Zen_Jenn

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Hopefully you won't make it to your ultrasound appointment, and will be welcoming a little guppy instead.


----------



## spidey

Guppy- drink lots of water to help keep your fluid levels high! If all the tests show that your LO is doing fine then there is no need for an induction! Keep us updated!

Vespersonicca- I can't wait to hear about your baby!!


----------



## DivaSatanica

Just wanted to add that when I had both my kids, who are now 11 and 15, they induced me. With the 11 yr old I had no movement from the baby, so I went to the hospital. They did a non-stress test and biophysical profile. They found calcium on the placenta and decided to induce.

Long story short, I was induced with both of them and had them both naturally. Thinking back on it, I really didn't NEED to be induced with my daughter, but with my son I really felt it was necessary. Regardless, if for some unforseen reason you need to be induced, you CAN still give birth naturally........so please don't get upset/stressed worrying about it.


----------



## Guppy051708

hi girls! :wave: i think i forgot to update everyone :dohh:

Well, monday was my appointment. The ultra-sound went well. Baby was super active, amniotic levels were perfect, the umbelical cord and placenta are also in great shape :thumbup: Then i had another test done where they put two straps on my belly and monitor the babys HB while i push a button when he moved (i forget the name of the test :dohh:) Anyways, i "passed" with flying colors! :dance: baby did excellent and he was so VERY active!!! Which im not surprised about bc if they would have based my due date off of ovulation, i would have only been about 3 days overdue. :wacko: So everything is fine and dandy (for now). Our weekly appt. is on Friday. Not sure where we are going from there. Does anyone know how far dilated you have to be for them to break your waters?


----------



## vespersonicca

Asher Anselmi was born on Aug. 28th at 545am, weighing 4090g (9lb) and 52cm long (20.5in). He's the most precious thing in the world. Still haven't written out birth story but the short of it: 

31hrs laboring with acupuncture, reflexology, heat packs, tub, and a bit of gas and air. Only got to 4cm and had lost water over 24hrs earlier so they had to start oxytocin. I was exhausted with 2 days without sleep and completely broke down. Had to take epidural just so I could rest enough to be able to push. Still needed to be cut which tore even more and we needed a suction cup. I also tore inside and was in surgury for an hour. Not exactly as planned but I'm so pleased with how long I coped without pain meds. Gee, wasn't too short was it? More later...


----------



## JenStar1976

Congratulations Vespersonicca! x


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations hun!
Sounds you like you did a wonderful job! 
btw, love the profile piccy :cloud9:


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Guppy - I keep on expecting you to be in labor! Although I imagine you're probably more anxious than I am ;) .

Vespersonicca, congratulations! I love the name Asher, a character in one of my favorite books is Asher.


----------



## spidey

Vespersonicca- Congrats!!!!! You are such a strong person to be in labor for soooo long! I hope you are healing quickly. You deserve some chocolate and a foot massage :thumbup:


----------



## vespersonicca

spidey said:


> Vespersonicca- Congrats!!!!! You are such a strong person to be in labor for soooo long! I hope you are healing quickly. You deserve some chocolate and a foot massage :thumbup:

I agree! Beginning to heal up pretty well. 

That book wouldn't happen to be from the Anita Blake series would it?


----------



## Guppy051708

hey ladies, just wanted to let you know my water broke around 4AM!!!!! :wohoo:
Contractions are about 5 minutes apart. Hopefully things get moving! Either way Isaiah will be here by this time tomorrow!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## spidey

woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am soooo happy for you :hugs: I just got home from work and the first thing I did was see if you were in labor yet :happydance:


----------



## JenStar1976

Fantastic news Guppy! Don't forget: "if your jaw is relaxed, then your pelvis is relaxed"!! Will be logging on first thing in the morning to check for updates!! xxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

hey girls. Contractions are now about 2 minutes apart. Breathing through them more but still working with them. I can't believe the strength the Lord has bestowed upon me...


----------



## JenStar1976

Woo hoo! Keep up the fantastic work! It's an amazing, empowering feeling, isn't it!! xxxxx


----------



## StonesWife

Yay stef!!! You can do this!!!


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Congrats! I was 11 days overdue, and my water broke around 4am too :) Hope your little one is here by now :) .


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks everyone!
I have a minute so i thought i would let you know that my little man arrived today (Sept. 4th, 2010) after being 11 days overdue (well i guess technically he would be 12 days overdue, but i just counted from when i went into labor). He was born via waterbirth after 29.5 hours of an un-medicated labor. The toughest part was being dead tired, but i feel so empowered by the entire experience. Very thankful because our birth plan was followed to a T! :dance: I started pushing around 6:30 AM and he finally arrived at 9:17AM. The docs said he has the best cone head they have ever seen :D but that worked in my favor as i have no tearing (just some super small cuts but nothing really noticable). He weighs 7 pounds & 10 ounces and was 20.5 inches long. He has a FULL head of black hair and we are so in in love with him. I can't believe our sweet baby is finally here :cloud9:


----------



## spidey

Guppy- you are amazing! You and your DH should be so proud of yourselves! You truly can do anything in life now after having a 29.5 hour drug free labor! 
Same with your DH- I know it changes them too. It's wonderful you were able to follow your birthplan :happydance:

I would love to read your birth story when you have the chance to write it one day. 

Rest when you can, even though I'm sure you would rather be watching your LO. :hugs:


----------



## JenStar1976

Congratulations Guppy! Welcome to the world little Isiah!! x


----------



## carries

Its totally possible...I had both of mine at home in the pool with a little bit of gas and air for the second and quite a bit for the first! The gas and air became more about holding the mouth peice to be honest though rather than the pain relief.

I used visulisation techniques and the water really helped but whatever you have learnt in your classes is sure to help!

Good luck


----------



## daniellelk

I fear that if I have to be induced that I wont be able to cope with a natural birth as far as pain relief is concerned.


----------

